# 04 altima transmission PLZ HELP



## Bigl813 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 2004 altima that I bought from a friend the automatic transmission wouldn't shift gears and he kept driving it till finally he burnt out the transmission well I bought a new transmission for the car and installed it but its still having shifting issues when I first turn on car and drive it will shift fine once I come to a stop it will no longer shift and I cant go pass 25 mph the tranny I believe have 2 speed sensors on it I have 4 of them 2 from old tranny 2 from new tranny switched them all around still same issue help me please......


----------

